# Paint on Leaves



## meiersenterprises (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone know how to get paint off of leaves? I got some overspray (exterior latex) from a rented sprayer on some foliage. It comes off by a little rubbing but that would take me 37 years to get every leaf. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

Is it gone yet? Time should remove it. That, or rent the sprayer again and spray the shrubs green! Laugh if you want, but I distinctly remember a company when I was younger that would spray your lawn green in the winter to make your grass look good!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

The leaves will drop off and be replenished, not to worry.
Golf courses down here often paint them green. See the trucks all of the time.


----------

